# STICKERS!



## BeeAMaker (Nov 7, 2018)

Or not so sticker - 

I have made a few blanks using stickers and I get a lot of failures. The Heat from the resin causes the sticker to loosen and lift during the curing process.

What method do you use when applying stickers?

Thanks!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 7, 2018)

I think that if you seal the stickers with some Mod Podge a few times it should help. Would wait a day or so and allow to dry. Repeat again with Mod Podge and allow to dry. Cast your sticker blank and it should prevent the sticker from lifting. This worked for me when I used to cast using PR.


----------



## thewishman (Nov 7, 2018)

What resin and what stickers are you using?


----------



## MRDucks2 (Nov 7, 2018)

Do you mean retail printer stickers like or stickers/labels you print yourself?


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## acmaclaren (Nov 7, 2018)

I've been using sticky postage stamps lately. After I finish "decorating" my tube, I paint a thick layer Mod Podge glue over the whole thing. Then I let is sit for a few days. I use Liquid Diamonds in my casting, because I don't have  pressure pot. I hope this helps.


----------



## BeeAMaker (Nov 7, 2018)

Thanks for the suggestions! To answer some of the questions,

What resin and what stickers are you using? 
Liquid Diamond and Alumilite. Self stick vinyl stickers with a mat finish.

Do you mean retail printer stickers like or stickers/labels you print yourself?
Retail. 

Some stickers work just fine, but others I think don't have good enough "Sticky Back" to hold. I will let them set a day or two to make sure the sticker does not pull away on it's own. They are fine and after I cast, I find that the sticker lifted along the edge. I think the heat is causing the adhesive to let loose - or possibly a chemical reaction.

I'll look into the Mod Podge, Thanks!


----------



## m4skinner (Nov 7, 2018)

the stickers are most likely lifting from around the tube, so I would put just a drop on ca under the sticker. I have done that on the stamp blanks I have made on the corners.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Nov 7, 2018)

Interested in this conversation but still have questions:
-Are these paper or plastic stickers?
-Could a spray adhesive be sprayed on the back for better tack?
-If adding CA or spray or anything to the back, should be dusting adhesive be removed or just go over the top of it?


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## BeeAMaker (Dec 3, 2018)

Thanks for the advice, worked perfectly.

In tube cast with Liquid Diamond


----------



## jxdubbs (Dec 6, 2018)

BeeAMaker said:


> Thanks for the advice, worked perfectly.
> 
> In tube cast with Liquid Diamond


I love scary clowns that's very nice!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BeeAMaker (Dec 6, 2018)

jxdubbs said:


> I love scary clowns that's very nice!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Thanks!

Here is the final pen and project,
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/christmas-gift-1-a-157505/#post2002515


----------



## jxdubbs (Dec 10, 2018)

BeeAMaker said:


> jxdubbs said:
> 
> 
> > I love scary clowns that's very nice!
> ...


Wow there going to love it!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BeeAMaker (Jan 16, 2019)

How about glossy vinyl stickers?
Has anyone experience with those types? I wonder if the resin will lift from the sticker.


----------

